# Cannot share directions with Tesla M3 from iphone



## vijay66 (10 mo ago)

When I share directions from my phone to my m3, I get the message saying directions have been shared. But when I get in the car I see the message saying there was no connectivity. I have attached screen shots. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

It seems like it IS sharing, but the nav system isn’t parsing it correctly and able to pull up an address. I have seen this before, but don’t have an answer for why it happens.. part of me thinks there is some safety protocol so that an address can’t be randomly sent and then parsed and then activating network connectivity - of course that is counter to what it is MEANT to do. At this point all I have been able to do is edit the address in that in car pop up, usually shortening the address line and it works fine.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

If I'm trying to share a business location, I find that I never have success sharing the location after searching for the business. My chances of sharing increase if I share the specific street address instead.


----------



## vijay66 (10 mo ago)

tivoboy said:


> It seems like it IS sharing, but the nav system isn’t parsing it correctly and able to pull up an address. I have seen this before, but don’t have an answer for why it happens.. part of me thinks there is some safety protocol so that an address can’t be randomly sent and then parsed and then activating network connectivity - of course that is counter to what it is MEANT to do. At this point all I have been able to do is edit the address in that in car pop up, usually shortening the address line and it works fine.


It used to work fine til I upgraded to 2022.20.19. Also, I can share without any issues when I am inside the car.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

vijay66 said:


> It used to work fine til I upgraded to 2022.20.19. Also, I can share without any issues when I am inside the car.


I have seen this problem for a long time, with my Android phone. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------

